# CPU Anschluss?



## Marc255 (3. September 2012)

Hallo, hab das Asrock ZH77 Pro 3 und hab es eingebaut und den Xeon E3-1230V2 auch draufgestetzt, jetzt weiß ich aber nich wo ich das CPU power kabel anschließen soll.
Bei meinem alten Mainboard gab es dafür einen Anschluss, doch bei diesem anscheinend nicht. 
Es gibt nur noch einen 12V 8-Pin Anschluss. 
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## der_knoben (3. September 2012)

Und warum steckst du den 4pin von deinem Netzteil nicht in den 8pin Anschluss? Da der Stecker verpolungssicher sein sollte, gibt es da keine Probleme.

Der 8pin 12V besteht aus zwei 4pin. Er ist quasi das Upgrade von dem 4pin. Soll wohl vorteilhaft zum Übertakten sein, weil dann für die CPU mehr Phasen zur Verfügung stehen. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Boards/CPU, die wirklich nur mit einem 8pin starten.


----------



## Marc255 (3. September 2012)

hab doch den 24-pol anschluss benutzt, aber was ist mit dem prozessor?


----------



## das Widdy^^ (3. September 2012)

oben rechts am spannungwandler ist der 8-Pol anschluss (ich sebst kenne das board nicht musste bei asroch nachsehen).
meines hat den stecker oben links, daher vermute ich mal das der stecker meist in der nähe des spannungswandler ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. September 2012)

Es ist sicherlich das Z77-Pro3, ohne H gemeint.


----------



## Marc255 (3. September 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich das Z77-Pro3, ohne H gemeint.


 
da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen: ZH77

Edit: die frage ist jetz, kann ich das CPU Kabel einfach in den 12V 8 Pin stecken, damit der Prozessor funktioniert?


----------



## Cuddleman (3. September 2012)

Marc255 schrieb:


> da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen: ZH77


 
Z+H zusammen habe ich nicht gefunden, weil in Deutschland (noch) nicht vertrieben und deshalb in der "Asrock-Germansite" nicht aufgelistet.

Ist aber egal, die Anschlüße sind auf dem ZH an der selben Stelle, so das du den vorhandenen 1x4 Pin, in eine Hälfte des ATX-Anschlußes einsetzen kannst.


----------



## Marc255 (3. September 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Z+H zusammen habe ich nicht gefunden, weil in Deutschland (noch) nicht vertrieben und deshalb in der "Asrock-Germansite" nicht aufgelistet.
> 
> Ist aber egal, die Anschlüße sind auf dem ZH an der selben Stelle, so das du den vorhandenen 1x4 Pin, in eine Hälfte des ATX-Anschlußes einsetzen kannst.



ist es egal, ob rechts oder links?


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2012)

Der geht nur in den einen rein ...links


----------



## Marc255 (3. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der geht nur in den einen rein ...links


 
okay läuft  auch mein 2. gehäuser lüfter, leider muss ich windows neu installieren


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2012)

Ich könnte jetzt sagen starte im abgesicherten Modus und deinstalliere mal alle alten Treiber von dem vorherigen Board .
Aber da man gefahr läuft das dabei etwas zurückbleibt und man sich so dann einen wolf sucht falls mal was nicht funzt ist das neuauflegen immer die die bessere wahl bei einen Mobo/Chipsatz wechsel


----------

